

When will banks fix their insecure systems? - latch
http://twitpic.com/1lm72k/full

======
jacquesm
Oh, come on, who is ever going to guess your 6 letter password?

After all, nobody in their right mind would use a dictionary word that is only
6 letters long, now would they?

And it's great they allow only letters and numbers (case sensitive?), all
those special characters would only lead to confusion.

